# Rabbits....



## derek (May 9, 2017)

How the hell do I keep them from tearing up my lawn?? Preferably without bloodshed 

Any good products out there that actually work??


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

This is what I used under my shed. After 3 daily applications to clear them out I secured the shed perimeter and have had good results. I also bought a powered version to sprinkle around but the concentrate goes further.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I use liquid fence as well. This stuff is nasty but works. Smells liked rotting ***.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

high leverage said:


> I use liquid fence as well. This stuff is nasty but works. Smells liked rotting @ss.


Yes it does. I was expecting some sort of peppermint repellant and took a wiff of the concentrate and wanted to die. Works well though.


----------

